# Eyeshot leather pouches



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I just want to thank Irfan (E-shot) for the leather pouches he sent to me. I had a very good service, shipping and communication with him and the pouches are great. Thanks Irfan. Bob


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob, Glad to know you like them... have you mange to shoot with them ?


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

i got pouches 2 from irfhan they are very good pouches all the slingshots i sell they go with irfhan pouches.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Bob, Glad to know you like them... have you mange to shoot with them ?


Irfan, not yet but I'm going to and let you know how I feel with. Thanks. Cheers, Bob


----------

